#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 Part XII～XVI（內有解答）

## sanari

昨天一個神經病
晚上９點５０左右騎車回桃園放／拿東西及洗澡後
再騎車回板橋．．．
這是我在桃園拍的幾部漫畫裡的獸人圖
大家猜猜看吧
共有５部．．．

----------


## MINE

一個也不知道XD"
只是想說SANARI你好厲害啊
少女漫畫你都精通哪裡有獸人

----------


## 館主

2. 迎夏生 奪寶奇俠(吧?
全10集

我喜歡這個人的"作品"，比較跟獸人沒關係
雖然那個人作品的獸人我也很喜歡就是了。

只答的出一個...(笑

----------


## sanari

to麥貓大人
還好吧
裡面就只有兩張是少女漫畫的圖．．．
就３跟５而已．．．

to 館主大人
2是奪寶奇俠沒錯
另外迎夏生的作品之一的幸運騎士(漫畫版...只有兩集...)
印象中第一集的後面出場怪物介紹中，也有一個狼人（被叫白狼的狼人族）

----------


## 肅霜

只知道3是飯田晴子的[未完之月]

----------


## sanari

> 只知道3是飯田晴子的[未完之月]


沒錯
3是飯田晴子的未完之月
共6集
她還有一部叫天方夜語(好像吧)
只出了4集就沒了進展了...
幻獸情緣也完結了說

----------


## sanari

１　４　５都沒人猜嗎？
給明顯提示好了
我的破網站有答案哦

----------


## sanari

還是沒人猜．．．
給他們的名字好了
圖１的狼人叫火轉王
圖４的西裝貓叫銀貓
圖五的狼小兵．．．叫狼面

應該知道獸人的名字，比較容易猜出作品名吧

----------


## ocarina2112

> 2. 迎夏生 奪寶奇俠(吧?
> 全10集
> 
> 我喜歡這個人的"作品"，比較跟獸人沒關係
> 雖然那個人作品的獸人我也很喜歡就是了。
> 
> 只答的出一個...(笑


沒想到館主也有在看她的作品 :Very Happy: 
當初好像是看到漫畫封面吧，內容都還沒看過
馬上就買下手了，現在想想覺得當時我還蠻衝動的...orz~
不過也因此我又多認識了這位漫畫家~算是無心插柳吧XP

FORTUNE QUEST除了漫畫也是有動畫的(外加OVA)
雖然フォーチュンクエスト並不是迎夏生的原著
是以小說改編
不過交給她畫插畫就覺得很棒啊\＞w＜/

他畫的動物裡
春平裡的狼仔們
フォーチュン裡的小白(狼)
anima裡的cooroちゃん(?)也都是超可愛>///<


====
5
狼面只會在「沒問題Ⅰ、Ⅱ、Ⅲ」裡以這個型態出現
戲組那些笨蛋光看到會動的狼耳朵就該知道那不只是個頭套而已~__~"a

話說第五集距第四集的距離
好歹也有個6年以上了吧...這作者真的很拖稿orz~
不過看在狼面在第五集的封面大放異彩~
沒二話就買下來了XD

----------


## windta

在台灣的話。

長鴻也有出"迎夏生的作品: +ANIMA 幻獸天使"

是人類具有部分獸化，大部分還是小正太蘿莉居多的一個作品。

建議可以看看，10集，已出完。

----------


## sanari

全部的解答是
1.光明與黑暗(沒人猜中．．．)
2.奪寶奇俠
3.未完之月
4.少年大法師(沒人猜中．．．)
5.幻獸聖騎士

----------


## kaosa

這篇不知道有沒有人貼過了
狼人很可愛, 但帥起來也很帥哦XD

----------


## sanari

> 這篇不知道有沒有人貼過了
> 狼人很可愛, 但帥起來也很帥哦XD


我貼過了
是未完之月
飯島晴子的作品
共六集

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=13930

----------

